# So unsatisfactory!



## mousez (Aug 12, 2015)

Her libido has just gone flat after 3 years of marriage
Am so frustrated.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Talk to her and about how important sex if for you, you have a hunger for her, etc etc. Men don't explain their need and just expect it, that is what you are doing. When I discovered my husband's need for sex was very different from mine, it was like being hungry and not being allowed to eat, it sure changed my perspective on things. I never deny him. TALK to her! (Women love to talk and understand).


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Show her this:

https://missionhusband.wordpress.co...gs-your-high-drive-spouse-may-never-tell-you/

But first:

-is it a physical or mental issue with her (past abuse, painful intercourse)? If so, those have to be treated first

-it's not "sex". It's a "fulfilling, intimate sexual relationship" you want with her. Corpse sex, starfish sex, etc... doesn't count.

-a fulfilling, intimate sexual relationship with your spouse goes hand-in-hand with monogamy. You can't have one without the other if you want a marriage to survive.

-make sure her lack of libido isn't something YOU'RE doing/not doing. Make sure you are meeting her needs... conversation, time, non-sexual intimacy. Have her voice those needs, strive to meet them and then see what happens.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Kids?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

OMG... Next to the OP in my screen it advertises *Red Steel Libido* for men. (screenshot attached!)

MOUSEZ I think you should follow the recommended ad and try some of this stuff. While this seems VERY COUNTERINTUITIVE, sometimes a wife's libido is "responsive" to the man in the house, and perhaps she just needs you to be a raging horndog in order to kickstart her drive again!!!

Jokingly of course, 
Badsanta


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Do you have kids? If so how old.

Is your wife or your working long hours?

Are you fighting about sex, money ...whatever?

Do you have family members around?

How was sex before this?

How is everyone's health?

Just need background info.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

mousez said:


> Her libido has just gone flat after 3 years of marriage
> Am so frustrated.


More details needed as was asked..

Kids ? over worked ? money issues ? substance/addiction issues ?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

mousez?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Tell here very clearly what a satisfactory sexual partner is to you and that you are unwilling to live without one. Write the date down. 90 days later, if she hasn't shown very clearly motivated improvement, serve her with divorce papers. If you don't, you will be talking to us about the same frustrations 15 years from now.


----------



## TJA (Aug 24, 2015)

When it comes to women with no libdo a little often goes a long way. So try lots of lots of foreplay! A sensual massage is a great start. 

Don't get frustrated if it doesn't lead to sex the first time. You've properly already voiced and showed your frustration, so ironically it works better if give her the massage without expecting anything in return. 

Try just going the extra mile for her, make her feel happy, special and sexy. 

If you do decide to bring up the issue or to "talk about it" then ease in to the topic by telling her that it's teasing you to see her walk around because she's so incredibly sexy and you miss the intimacy in your marriage.


----------



## Quigster (Aug 1, 2015)

kingsfan said:


> Welcome to the club.


We've got T-shirts!


----------

